# my experience at the dealer



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

When I went to mine, my service advisor was having a pretty bad day. I was saying that (in my blue car) the wheels were wobbling at speed. She immediately barked back with "_That's because of your aftermarket wheels_" She later apologized but still they may just be having a sh*tty Friday.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

When I asked about seeing a 2015 cruze deisel I was told there is no 2015 stock but I could see a 2014. I walked around for a minute and found lots of 2015 volts, but they only have 1 cruze diesel. It is pretty sweet but I will keep my gas burner. The camaro zl1 is also pretty nice. Way too expensive.
I just looked and the cruze has not moved from where I parked it. It has been 51 minutes since I arrived for the appointment at 9am. I should've slept in.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

My dealership had a Camaro Z/28 in the showroom...right next to my Crystal Red Cruze. *drool* :bowdown:


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Viridian said:


> When I went to mine, my service advisor was having a pretty bad day. I was saying that (in my blue car) the wheels were wobbling at speed. She immediately barked back with "_That's because of your aftermarket wheels_" She later apologized but still they may just be having a sh*tty Friday.


I have shitty days all the time but if I took them out on my customers, I would lose my job. And the company would lose customers. It's basic business. The service manager that I spoke to earlier in the week isn't here, he was a nice guy and has a sweet mustache.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

neirfin said:


> I have shitty days all the time but if I took them out on my customers, I would lose my job. And the company would lose customers. It's basic business. The service manager that I spoke to earlier in the week isn't here, he was a nice guy and has a sweet mustache.


Sweet mustaches seal the deal for me!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

To be fair, you _are_ out of your B2B warranty, so asking them to fix your radio issue gratis and being mad when they don't is not fair to them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> When I asked about seeing a 2015 cruze deisel I was told there is no 2015 stock but I could see a 2014. I walked around for a minute and found lots of 2015 volts, but they only have 1 cruze diesel. It is pretty sweet but I will keep my gas burner. The camaro zl1 is also pretty nice. Way too expensive.
> I just looked and the cruze has not moved from where I parked it. It has been 51 minutes since I arrived for the appointment at 9am. I should've slept in.


I don't think the 2015 Cruze has rolled off the assembly line in Lordstown yet. Chevy's website just says "available in late 2014".


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> To be fair, you _are_ out of your B2B warranty, so asking them to fix your radio issue gratis and being mad when they don't is not fair to them.


Not mad, I asked very nicely and it was in response to him asking if there was anything else I wanted looked at. The response was less than desirable, and it was more his attitude than the issue.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

obermd said:


> I don't think the 2015 Cruze has rolled off the assembly line in Lordstown yet. Chevy's website just says "available in late 2014".


There was someone on the FB page who had a side-by-side picture with a 2015 Cruze. Maybe some dealers are getting ones for promotional purposes?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> To be fair, you _are_ out of your B2B warranty, so asking them to fix your radio issue gratis and being mad when they don't is not fair to them.


And since u brought up fairness, I reported the issue at about 15k miles but was told ( different dealer) that unless they could reproduce the issue, they wouldn't do the work. I couldn't make the stereo fail to function properly on demand, so I left for work instead of leaving the car with the dealer for a week to fix the radio, which I want to replace anyways.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Well after an hour and five minutes, they have finally drove the cruze in the building. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

neirfin said:


> And since u brought up fairness, I reported the issue at about 15k miles but was told ( different dealer) that unless they could reproduce the issue, they wouldn't do the work. I couldn't make the stereo fail to function properly on demand, so I left for work instead of leaving the car with the dealer for a week to fix the radio, which I want to replace anyways.


In that case, bring in the 15k mile service receipt stating your complaint and show it is a pre-existing condition that occurred while you were in B2B warranty. It should be fixed then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Viridian said:


> There was someone on the FB page who had a side-by-side picture with a 2015 Cruze. Maybe some dealers are getting ones for promotional purposes?


Could have been overseas. I think they are available from the plant in Korea.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Says he's from New York


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> In that case, bring in the 15k mile service receipt stating your complaint and show it is a pre-existing condition that occurred while you were in B2B warranty. It should be fixed then.


They were busy that day and I doubt they even wrote it up since I couldn't reproduce it, I never even drove it into the service bay. Even tho they are different dealers they should be able to see that I reported it if it was recorded by the other dealer, right? I'm not worried about the radio it was simply a chance for them to provide customer service at little to no cost to them. I think of it as being charged for tap water at a steakhouse, it just wouldn't fly, somehow I have the feeling if I was having a corvette serviced, they would've done it no problem. Again, its not a big deal just an annoyance.

The advisor told me it is in fact leaking oil near the throttle body. The day has been saved by captian obvious. He said they need more time to investigate the cause and the work needed to fix it.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

He added that it is likely covered by warranty but he still is adamant about not promising anything. Sheesh.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Since when is something that oil touches not covered by a powertrain warranty...?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Viridian said:


> Since when is something that oil touches not covered by a powertrain warranty...?


I asked that question a dozen times and he refused to answer. He kept doing run around statements to avoid having to answer. I kept trying to think of a single part that would have oil but not be attached to the powertrain warranty but couldn't and that's why I ultimately agreed to signing the form.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Nerfin,

We understand that your vehicle is at your dealer and you are experiencing some concerns. Feel free to let us know if further assistance is needed. We'd be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss your concerns with them. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can help. If not, also feel free to follow up with us after your dealership visit. We'd love yo hear your feedback!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe they just want time to think of an excuse so that they somehow won't cover u. I wouldn't b surprised


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

biancacruze said:


> Maybe they just want time to think of an excuse so that they somehow won't cover u. I wouldn't b surprised


Funny that you say that...
So the advisor said that the oil leak is severe and some major service is probably required. He did say this time that "it is most likely going to be covered by the warranty" but then said that the warranty guy inside is going through service bulletins in an attempt to find out what may have caused the damage. It struck me as a way of saying 'we need ur car for a few more days to try to find a reason to not cover the repair'. I hope this isn't the case but he started saying the turbo might be damaged due to oil blow by and that they wouldn't even be able to really dig into it until Monday. So I'm borrowing a car for the next week from a friend and will keep my fingers crossed that they do the right thing and spend more time fixing the car than they do trying to find a reason to not cover it.
I will update further when I find out what went wrong and what's gonna happen!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

neirfin said:


> Funny that you say that...
> So the advisor said that the oil leak is severe and some major service is probably required. He did say this time that "it is most likely going to be covered by the warranty" but then said that the warranty guy inside is going through service bulletins in an attempt to find out what may have caused the damage. It struck me as a way of saying 'we need ur car for a few more days to try to find a reason to not cover the repair'. I hope this isn't the case but he started saying the turbo might be damaged due to oil blow by and that they wouldn't even be able to really dig into it until Monday. So I'm borrowing a car for the next week from a friend and will keep my fingers crossed that they do the right thing and spend more time fixing the car than they do trying to find a reason to not cover it.
> I will update further when I find out what went wrong and what's gonna happen!


Will they not give you a rental? If this is "most likely" covered by warranty, the rental should be too!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Viridian said:


> Will they not give you a rental? If this is "most likely" covered by warranty, the rental should be too!


I had already arranged another ride just in case so I didn't bother asking.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> Funny that you say that...
> So the advisor said that the oil leak is severe and some major service is probably required. He did say this time that "it is most likely going to be covered by the warranty" but then said that the warranty guy inside is going through service bulletins in an attempt to find out what may have caused the damage. It struck me as a way of saying 'we need ur car for a few more days to try to find a reason to not cover the repair'. I hope this isn't the case but he started saying the turbo might be damaged due to oil blow by and that they wouldn't even be able to really dig into it until Monday. So I'm borrowing a car for the next week from a friend and will keep my fingers crossed that they do the right thing and spend more time fixing the car than they do trying to find a reason to not cover it.
> I will update further when I find out what went wrong and what's gonna happen!


This makes no sense to me. It's an oil leak. Put the car on the rack and start tracing back to the source. Then, and only then if you need to do so, search for PIs. There aren't PIs and TSB for everything that can fail.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

obermd said:


> This makes no sense to me. It's an oil leak. Put the car on the rack and start tracing back to the source. Then, and only then if you need to do so, search for PIs. There aren't PIs and TSB for everything that can fail.


I think they know the source and know its going to take a while to fix so they want to start Monday and that was their best way for them to tell me that they will be working diligently until Monday. But I dunno.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> I think they know the source and know its going to take a while to fix so they want to start Monday and that was their best way for them to tell me that they will be working diligently until Monday. But I dunno.


I really wish dealerships would be up front with their customers. This simple thing would go a long ways towards improving customer satisfaction.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Monday Update:
I had gone in to get something from the car on Saturday, and the service adviser mentioned that they believed it was a failed PCV valve, and it allowed oil to be sucked up into the throttle body area, causing the leak. He said that it would be inspected further to find out what damage was caused and what needed to be replaced, and to call him on Monday.
Its now Monday, and he left a message, I called back. He says they now believe the intake manifold was damaged and that was the cause of the oil being sucked up into the throttle body, but no other parts were damaged or being replaced, just the intake manifold, clean, and reassemble. I asked about the PCV valve, and he said it would not be replaced since they don't think it is the problem. I had read about the PCV valve problems on this forum, and wonder if anyone else knows if the part is supposed to be replaced when it is removed (i know its built into the valve cover). I saw that there was a TSB about it, and asked the adviser, he said that problem was related to korean cruzes (i start to wonder about this statement). He said it would take a day or two to get the part and a few hours to install. Anyone out there have any input?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's definitely covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

obermd said:


> It's definitely covered under the power train warranty.


Oh yeah I didn't mention that, he did say it is covered. Big "whew"! I meant input along the lines of if the intake manifold is damaged, could it cause oil in the TB? and about the PCV valve, if that is a part that must be replaced when removed, or can be reused?
also a side question, during warranty repair, can you request to keep the part or do they get to keep it since im not paying?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The PCV valve is on an assembly that is designed to be removed and then replaced so it can be reused. As for the parts, GM requires the dealership keep parts from warranty replacements. I think the usual final destination for those parts is the trash however. Once in a while GM will request the part be returned if engineering is working on a problem and needs to see a failed part.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

PCV is built into intake manifold I believe. So saying that I would believe with the new intake manifold there will be a new PCV. Last I heard there was a wait on a redisigned intake manifold.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PCV "valve" itself is on top of the valve cover that the intake manifold feeds on one side (intake valves). As you said, it's well documented for this spring loaded valve to fail. 

I'm failing to see how the intake manifold has anything to do with causing something to leak oil everywhere unless the PCV vacuum port snapped off.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jblackburn isnt there something of a valve on the manifold that opens/closes do to boost/vac levels? Ive had my hose disconnected at manifold and at idle theres a vacuum to manifold and revved into a boost it blows out of manifold.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Jblackburn isnt there something of a valve on the manifold that opens/closes do to boost/vac levels? Ive had my hose disconnected at manifold and at idle theres a vacuum to manifold and revved into a boost it blows out of manifold.


Right, under boost the manifold's under positive pressure.

The port at the intake manifold is just a hole. I think the line that runs in between the intake manifold and turbo has a check valve inside it - in addition to the disc at the valve cover.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> PCV "valve" itself is on top of the valve cover that the intake manifold feeds on one side (intake valves). As you said, it's well documented for this spring loaded valve to fail.
> 
> I'm failing to see how the intake manifold has anything to do with causing something to leak oil everywhere unless the PCV vacuum port snapped off.


I am going to ask to see the part and where it failed and will also ask for any documentation about the part and service. I am also curious what could fail to cause the oil leak. From what he said the throttle body would allow oil to leak if it reached the tb, since it isn't supposed to have oil in it, but something mustve broke on the way. I am just worried that they are going to reuse a faulty part and I will be in the same situation in a few miles.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well let us know how it works out.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

So the cruze is ready to pick up, I wont be able to make it over there till either tomorrow morning or Friday at the latest to pick it up. The adviser said it was a valve inside the intake manifold, he called it the non-valve? not sure how it is spelled, or if I heard it right. he said they replaced the intake manifold and did a pressure test on the PCV valve, which it passed, and the rest of it was cleaned up and put back together. I will post whatever documents I can squeeze out of the dealership and post them once I have the car back! I cant wait since I have been driving my girlfriends Honda POS this whole time and I want my boost back!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Jblackburn isnt there something of a valve on the manifold that opens/closes do to boost/vac levels? Ive had my hose disconnected at manifold and at idle theres a vacuum to manifold and revved into a boost it blows out of manifold.


this is pretty much what he described. said the valve broke and was allowing oil past when it shouldn't have.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

That's what I was talking about, the non valve in the manifold.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

got the car back, it runs great, but I get home and they didn't clean the area where the oil had accumulated, so I thought it was the same leak. took it back and they cleaned it up, and after a few drives I haven't seen oil back... yet. it did take a while last time to pool up, we'll see if it holds up.
apparently its a bad design in the intake manifold? he showed me a few pictures of the tsb and the valve. I asked if they changed the oil because of it, and he said they did not because none comes out when changing the intake manifold. on the paper he gave me, it shows billing under warranty for oil, not sure if references a different oil, or they just skimmed a few bucks for themselves. who knows these days.
it was a fairly painless trip to the dealer. 8 out of 10.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since you had an oil leak they had to top off the oil. This isn't the same as an oil change but does take some oil.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So PIP5197 is the bulletin responsible for this throttle body oil leak. I wonder if oil was designed to drain there and not backflow into charge pipe/ intercooler. Thanks the that copy of your receipt. I can now help the dealer understand my issue and get no BS from them. Quick ? though, Is this new intake have a 10yr/100k warranty or is it something like 12month/12k?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The replacement part will be covered for whatever remains of the 5/100 coverage.
Warranty does not restart on replaced components.

Rob


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

obermd said:


> Since you had an oil leak they had to top off the oil. This isn't the same as an oil change but does take some oil.


I would agree with this except I had just topped it off before dropping it off, and since the level would not be affected by the removal of the manifold... I suppose if they were trying to be shady they couldve added a bunch more so thats not my concern, I just wonder why not change it conpletely if youre going to charge to add it. We're talking one drain bolt removal as far as labor on thier side, maybe a 7$ filter? They couldve even asked me if I wanted it changed since it is about 10% remaining, and since it was already there I might have said yes. Oh well, thier loss.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Robby said:


> The replacement part will be covered for whatever remains of the 5/100 coverage.
> Warranty does not restart on replaced components.
> 
> Rob


But they have to add the week that it was under repair to the end of the warranty, right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> But they have to add the week that it was under repair to the end of the warranty, right?


No. The warranty on the replacement part is the longer of 12 months/12,000 miles or the original warranty on the car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

GM offers a "Limited Lifetime Parts Warranty" as of 1/1/2013, however there are many exclusions and factory warranty work doesn't seem to apply, even though replacement parts used are not necessarily new parts. I could be reading this wrong, looks like it is for out of pocket repairs?

Limited Lifetime Parts Warranty | Chevrolet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> GM offers a "Limited Lifetime Parts Warranty" as of 1/1/2013, however there are many exclusions and factory warranty work doesn't seem to apply, even though replacement parts used are not necessarily new parts. I could be reading this wrong, looks like it is for out of pocket repairs?
> 
> Limited Lifetime Parts Warranty | Chevrolet


I read that as GM will pay for the part if you have already paid to have that part installed by a GM dealership. Labor is not covered.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I think the policy is quite generous and I have seen other companies offer similar coverage. Its just that when we obtain warranty work to keep costs contained, you never know if you are getting a new part or a remanufactured part? I do read it like you have mentioned yet its good to know for those who need to purchase genuine G.M. parts for the CRUZE!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Kind of a pricey intake too. Used that part # from the invoice and seems to be $300+ part. Hopefully there's just a few faulty ones out there. Would hate to have to replace after warranty.


----------

